# للبيع شقه بالنخيل بالقرب من الجامعه البريطانيه القاهره الجديده



## محمدعراقي (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]كـود الاعـلان : 18121[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]شقـه مميزة للبيـع مساحتهـا 155متر بالنخيـل عبـاره عـن ...... [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( 3 غرف نوم و3 ريسبشين و2 حمام ومطبخ )[/FONT]*​ *ü **[FONT=&quot] الشقه تشطيب سوبر لوكس [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]دور ثـانى .... تطل على شـارع مميز [/FONT]*
*ü **[FONT=&quot]المطلوب 470 الف جنيه (كـاش)[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]للاتصال:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بريد الكتروني: [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​


----------

